# Steam startet immer wieder Installscripts!



## Narga (14. Januar 2013)

Hey, ich habe folgendes Problem, seit ich meinen PC neu aufgesetzt habe: Bei manchen Spielen will Steam bei jedem Spielstart das Installscript erneut ausführen (also die erstmalige Installation bei einem Spiel). Das ist nicht bei allen Spielen so, nur bei manchen (z.B. Dishonored oder Darksiders). Das dauert dann immer ne Weile bis man das Ganze weggedrückt hat und nervt.

Außerdem habe ich meine Steam Spiele nicht auf der gleichen Partition wie Steam selbst und der "Steam Apps" Ordner (wo die ganzen Spiele drin sind) ist auch nicht im Programme-Ordner, sondern in einem anderen Ordner.

Weiß jemand vielleicht, was das auslösen könnte bzw. wie man das beheben kann?

Danke schonmal, MFG Narga!


----------



## MOD6699 (14. Januar 2013)

Man kann das irgendwie integrieren musste aber Googlen da das bei mir schon Jahre her ist. Seither hau ich das Programm steam immer auf meine Spielepartition.


----------



## XT1024 (14. Januar 2013)

Narga schrieb:


> Hey, ich habe folgendes Problem, seit ich meinen PC neu aufgesetzt habe: Bei manchen Spielen will Steam bei jedem Spielstart das Installscript erneut ausführen (also die erstmalige Installation bei einem Spiel). Das ist nicht bei allen Spielen so, nur bei manchen (z.B. Dishonored oder Darksiders). Das dauert dann immer ne Weile bis man das Ganze weggedrückt hat und nervt.


 Wenn man das immer abbricht versucht Steam das beim nächsten Start halt wieder - so lange bis es erfolgreich war oder man Steam etwas hilft: In der entsprechenden \SteamApps\common\SPIEL\*.vdf Datei den störenden Kram unter "Run Process" löschen. Hat bisher immer funktioniert.


Aber warum soll Steam unbedingt mit den Spielen zusammen auf ein Laufwerk/eine Partition? Endlich kann Steam ohne Bastelarbeit auf eine evtl. vorhandene SSD und das riesige Spielearchiv auf eine HDD


----------



## Narga (14. Januar 2013)

Naja ich hab das natürlich nicht beim ersten Mal abgebrochen, es hat die nötigen Zusatzprogramme eigentlich erfolgreich installiert.

EDIT: Und theoretisch sollte das ja auch ohne irgendwelche Modifikationen an den .vdf's gehen...


----------



## Shona (14. Januar 2013)

Hast du die Spiele über die neue Funktion auf eine andere Platte als Steam installiert? Oder hast du es per SteamMover bzw. selbst über Symlink gemacht?

Das Problem wie du es beschreibst könnte ansich von der neuen Funktion kommen, das man einige der Spiele nun auf eine andere Festplatte installieren kann und diese muss Steam erst konvertieren und dann wird auch die Installation nochmals durchgeführt. Hatte das selbst bei vielen Spielen weil diese nach und nach diese Funktion bekommen.


----------



## Narga (14. Januar 2013)

Ja ich hatte eine Sicherungsdatei (über die Steam Sicherung) von meinen Spielen, die ich dann über diese neue Funktion dort installiert habe. Das Problem ist ja auch, dass die sich nicht 2 oder 3 mal installieren wollen, sondern bei jedem Start vom jeweiligen Spiel...

EDIT: Also bei Darksiders konnte ich das Problem einfach durch eine Neuinstallation lösen, bei Dishonored hat das allerdings nicht funktioniert, da ist mir allerdings was anderes aufgefallen: Am Anfang wird alles installiert (so wie gewollt) und bei den darauffolgenden Starts wird NUR "msiexec" (was auch immer das ist) installiert.


----------



## Shona (14. Januar 2013)

Narga schrieb:


> Ja ich hatte eine Sicherungsdatei (über die Steam Sicherung) von meinen Spielen


Das ist dein Problem...die Backup Funktion scheint im ersten Moment sinvoll zu sein ist sie aber nicht...Entweder das Spiel lässt sich gar nicht mehr installieren oder es wir dinstalliert und verursacht nur Fehler

Versuch mal die Reperatur http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/s...el-dateien-auf-fehler-ueberpruefen-hilft.html vielleicht hört es dann auf.


----------



## Narga (14. Januar 2013)

Hmm.. also überprüft hatte ich schon vorher und das mit der ClientRegistry.blob hat auch nichts geholfen...

EDIT: Was ist dann der beste Weg, um seine Steam Spiele zu sichern (für's nächste Mal)? EInfach die ganzen Spieleordner kopieren?

EDIT2: Zumindest bei Dishonored hab ich jetzt ne Lösung gefunden (könnte auch bei anderen Spielen klappen): Einfach in der Registry bei HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Wow6432Node\Valve\Steam\Apps\205100 den Wert PhysXRedist 1 hinzufügen.


----------



## Shona (14. Januar 2013)

Narga schrieb:


> EDIT: Was ist dann der beste Weg, um seine Steam Spiele zu sichern (für's nächste Mal)? EInfach die ganzen Spieleordner kopieren?


Entweder Steam komplett eine eigene Partition geben, so spart sich sogar die Installation.
Alternativ reicht es den "steamapps"-Ordner zu kopieren


Falls man auch die Savegames einens Spiel will sollte man hier schauen Steam Game Save Locations - Steam Users' Forums wo die abgelegt werden oder falls nicht gelistet muss man in jedem Ordner suchen
Gibt auch ein Tool das ich mal gefunden hatte aber nie getestet -> GameSave Manager: Download - EDIT: Soweit ich sehen konnte werden alle Savegames gefunden


----------

